# Parking at the Queen Alexandra Hospital, Cosham?



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello,

I have an appointment next Tuesday at the QAH, never having been there before I have no idea of how easy it is to find, or if parking is available at the hospital.  Is anyone familiar with this area please and have any advice?

Many thanks
Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks SFT,

I was so worried that after a 4 hour drive down we wouldn't be able to park the car!!

I'm great thanks, how are things with you and yours?

shelley xx


----------

